# Lightheadedness - anyone have helpful ideas?



## Guest (Nov 24, 2000)

Hi everyone,I've never posted in here before, and not sure that my question really belongs here, but I'm trying to get help for my problem anywhere and everywhere possible.Aside from my IBS, for the past 4 months now (which seems like forever) I have had constant, every waking moment, lightheadedness. Most of the day, it is mild (but still noticeable), however, at seemingly unpredictable times during the day, my lightheadedness will grow. It gets to the point where I have incredible lightheadedness, can't concentrate, my head is in a total fog. At the worst times, I also tend to get a bit dizzy and a mild headache...but really this foggy, flu-like lightheadedness is the real problem. Some days I just want to lie down and die.It is really getting me down...well, has been getting me down for a long time now. It's depressing me far more than my IBS ever did.I can't seem to do anything to make it stop or go away - even briefly...it's with me always.Now, I've seen my G.P. (who is an idiot), and I've seen an ENT specialist, and going to see (in about a month!!!) a neurologist...but so far no one has a clue what is wrong with me and what is causing it. My GP says it "can't" be hypoglycemia. The ENT says it isn't an inner ear problem. They have taken my blood pressure a hundred times, and it's fine. But, no one can give me an explanation.I don't really have any other symptoms...no pains, no aches, no sinus problems, no ear problems...although this is very depressing and causing anxiety.I'm seriously wondering if this is caused by my earlier depression over IBS (actually it was depression over the fact my G.P. said he was sure I had crohns - and it turned out I did not!)? Is my brain reacting to my earlier depression, and started some weirdo chemical reaction?Is any of this making sense?I'm sorry to carry on like this, I don't mean to whine, but this really is so very depressing and frustrating for me.Does anyone know any strategies for getting rid of lightheadedness? (of known or unknown cause?). I've tried tylonol,advil, and antihistimines (sinutab), nothing works. Alcohol makes the lightheadedness 100X worse...I drink one drink, and I'm so lightheaded, I feel almost faint. And no, that isn't a good feeling.Does this lightheadedness symptom sound familiar to anyone? Does it seem likely/possible my earlier depression was the catalyst, and now my brain just doesn't know to stop? Any opinions or ideas are welcome...I'm really tired of this.Anyone know where I could look online for support?Thanks everyone,Ropes


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2000)

I know the feeling you are describing. I have hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) and I always thought the light headedness came with that because it usually appeared about 3 hours after I ate. But now I have developed Fibromyalgia over the past year and have read about the Fibro Fog. It could fit right in there too. I don't really know which one or both is causing it, but I do know that it is a very uncomfortable feeling. Sometimes a nap will make it go away too, which makes me think it could come along with the chronic fatigue syndrome. You really didn't say if you have any other health problems other than the IBS. Two years ago I started with acid reflux, then came the IBS, then the Fibromyalgia, and shortly after the chronic fatigue syndrome. I hope you don't have any symptoms of the Fibromyalgia. You might try and read your body when this is happening and see if you can figure anything out.Good luck,Susan


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi. It is great to meet you. I have had that problem off and on. I have found if I eat something with sugar in it like a small bar of chocolate, it will help.I get the shakes usually with it, I don't know if you have the same sort of thing.Do you smoke or drink coffee. I don't know for a fact, but I have been told by several people who smoke that it can make it worse or set it off.You might also find out it could be a slight chemical imbalance in your brain. This is not as bad as it sounds, many people do have this. You can control this with certain drugs. These drugs don't have too bad side effects either.I used to work at our hospital so I will have an ask around to see what else I can come up with for you.Oh yes, now you may laugh, but I have found since working with the computer, it make is worse. Occassionally I will get fuzzy.Good luck with it and I will get back to you.If you want to know anything my email address isshrinky###ihug.co.nzBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2000)

Hi IBSer/Shrinky,Thanks so much for posting your replies.I just feel like I'm going nuts lately.I really don't have any other symptoms...no pain, no real dizziness, no aches, and I'm not really tired either...although when my lightheadedness gets really severe, I do find it very draining, and I do feel tired afterwards....but only then.I sleep well (usually 7-8 hours)...although I do dream about my malaise, because it is so on my mind.I don't even smoke...and rarely drink (even less now than before)...and I have only 1 cup of coffee a day. I could eat a bit heathlier (more fruit and vegetables)...but so could most people.I just don't get it....what a life...well, it's the only one I've got


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2000)

Howdy...I get the same feeling as you. And often too.Mine always appear a few hours after lunch, generally about 2 hours before I leave work... it's so frustrating, especially when doctors can't seem to do much about it.My doctor always says, "Well, generally you should feel a bit tired after eating" but this is just a little out of hand, if you ask me. Often times, my face also becomes a bit flushed, but not as often anymore.I'm a smoker too. And even though I wake up every day saying I'm gonna quit, I honestly think that it has a LOT to do with it. Oh well...


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi again.I tell you, I have been having it more and more often. I find if I am in a room with no windows and artificial lighting, it gets bad. I was stuck in court the other day and it happened. I just sat there breathing in through my nose and out the mouth. I can't tell my boss it happens or he won't take me to the court with him again.If I find something that helps, I'll let you know more.Brooke


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i use too think it was hypoglycemia,but there dosent seem to have anything to do with food.one doc told me the food goes thru my stomac too fast.i just have too many weird sytomes to care anymore,ya know,just add it to the list.good luck.denny


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Ropes, I had similar things happening to me earlier in the year and my GP said it was a combination of hypoglycemia and allergies. Hmm, since you said no sinus problems, I guess we can rule out allergies??? (Nasal spray has really helped get rid of my dizzy spells!) Suggestion: Perhaps go to the library and get a book on hypoglycemia. Try a "more protien/less carb/no sugar" diet for a few days and see if it helps you any. Also, perhaps you can try getting off all caffefine. I hope these suggestions help. Try to relax and enjoy your holidays!


----------

